# Rev limiter on the R35?



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi has the Gtr got a rev limiter? 

The reason I ask, is the lights that flash to tell you to change up work then I always thought it cut the power softly?

Tonight I overtook a car and I hit what sounded like and felt a limiter like it bounced off it then made a quite loud backfire/pop?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Yes the R35 has a rev limiter. I think it must cur ignition as mine fires a plume of smoke out the back when I touch it (cobb tuning)

What engine management?


----------



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> Yes the R35 has a rev limiter. I think it must cur ignition as mine fires a plume of smoke out the back when I touch it (cobb tuning)
> 
> What engine management?


I'm on Ecutek.
Is the Rev limiter like a hard one. As in it will bounce off it.


----------



## Timboy666 (Mar 7, 2014)

Oski said:


> Hi has the Gtr got a rev limiter?
> 
> The reason I ask, is the lights that flash to tell you to change up work then I always thought it cut the power softly?
> 
> Tonight I overtook a car and I hit what sounded like and felt a limiter like it bounced off it then made a quite loud backfire/pop?


Are you sure you weren't going downhill at the time you overtook the car could be the traction control glitch


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

It's a hard rev limiter. As above, much harsher than the traction control cutting in. 

Why don't you just hit it in say 2nd and see for yourself. You will need the transmission in R mode. Providing you don't make a habit of it, it won't do the car harm.

I think it important to experience these sorts of things for the first time at a time of your choosing where it is safe to do so.


----------



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

Timboy666 said:


> Are you sure you weren't going downhill at the time you overtook the car could be the traction control glitch


Nope 100% rev limiter like my RS4 used to have. I asked as sometimes it seems like my power is cut gently is that to do with R and no R mode?


----------



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> It's a hard rev limiter. As above, much harsher than the traction control cutting in.
> 
> Why don't you just hit it in say 2nd and see for yourself. You will need the transmission in R mode. Providing you don't make a habit of it, it won't do the car harm.
> 
> I think it important to experience these sorts of things for the first time at a time of your choosing where it is safe to do so.


I will try it. It made quite a loud backfire/pop take it because of my downpipes?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

not being in transmission R mode means it changes gear and won't let you sit on the limiter. Were you in 6th? That would be considered a soft cut :chuckle:


----------



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> not being in transmission R mode means it changes gear and won't let you sit on the limiter. Were you in 6th? That would be considered a soft cut :chuckle:


Ah ok . Can the shift lights be adjusted?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Yes they can. Can't remember how though. Likely through the MFD in the settings section. A search might reveal the answer


----------



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> Yes they can. Can't remember how though. Likely through the MFD in the settings section. A search might reveal the answer


Thanks i think mine are low, do these have any effect on the gear change in non r?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

IN auto, I wouldn't know. They certainly won't affect when in manual, unless of course you are easily influenced...


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

There are three rev limiters in auto mode and you can need all three to contain the engine speed even with VDC on.

1. Auto upshift
2. Throttle closure
3. Hard rev limiter, think it is ignition and fuel

With tyre slip, 1 and 2 aren't fast enough and you slam into 3.


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

If I remember correctly you the shift light on the dash computer, not the audio display. Just go in to the settings on the dash computer.


----------

